# How early is it worth doing a pregnancy test?



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

HI Ladies,

I don't think I can carry on suffering the wait. My OTD is supposed to be 12 Feb. I had EC on 27 January and ET  on 30 January. Can someone please let me know how early is it worth doing a pregnancy test and what kind of test should I use?

Thank you...Good luck to us all!  

x


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I am a newbie here so it took me a while to figure out the abbreviations. So I am 6dp3dt. I understand that the pessaries can cause various symptoms but if I have sore boobs, should I read it as a sign of pregnancy or am I reading too much into it!  

Desperate me xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi ladies, I tested 5 days post 5 day transfer and for my BFP. But you do need to make sure the trigger is out of your system which is different for everyone! 

The best test I found for early testing is clear blue. 

Good luck to you both. Also with my daughter I had absolutely no symptoms, and this time I had the lot, so try not to read too much into symptoms and stuff ( I know this is easier said then done!) 

Xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

If you're like me, you'll be testing every day with scientific precision... and accepting a positive with a pinch of doubt, since it's so early it might end at any time; and accepting a negative with a handful of doubt, since it's always too early before OTD!!!


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Kitty_Kate and Kinab...I started to have some brown spotting from yesterday and it sort of stopped now. I don't know how I should interpret this. Is this implantation bleeding or is it my AF on its way? I guess it is totally out of my hands now and all I can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey hun

i wouldnt advise testin early,i tested 2 days before i was meant to and got a negative,i spent the day in tears and really thought it was all over however i tested the next nite and it was positive so i caused myself all that stress and heartache for nothin,try and hold out till ur meant to,if u cant then id say the day before at the earliest..

good luck
Jenna xx


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

HI Jen,

Thank you! I have started to have brown spotting from yesterday and it got a bit heavier today, still scanty spotting but who knows what it leads to! I am not sure if I am out or not   So scared...I am 7dp3dt today so I will keep a close eye on it and hopefully I will have some good news!

Thank you and congratulations on your new arrival!

xx


----------



## livingonaprayer (Feb 3, 2012)

Helo Mia in London,
originally an essex girl not far from you , had ET also on 30/1 , also a newbie here so we have more than one thing in common!  my days are dragging and i can't wind down with a glass of wine and cig like i used to as I've given up, feeling boring  i'm also on progesterone pessaries, sore boobs and thinking about taking a test. I had a bit of spotting yesterday, Glad I've read this thread as I'm gonna wait now to do test although days are dragging, we have only 8 days to wait now i'll do the countdown with you   
good luck
Tina x


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

HI Tina,

Lovely to hear from you. I know it is hard not to enjoy wine and cigi as you used to. I quit smoking for a while now and I haven't drink any wine or even coffee for a long time. Unfotunately I have been spotting in the last few days so it really doesn't look good, as my blood started to look quite red to me   I haven't done any test yet but I have to say I don't have much hope on this anymore...

All my best wishes to you!

xx


----------



## livingonaprayer (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Mia, yep i've become a bit boring, Saturday night ( usual party night) was pretty stone cold sober and uneventful..( she says biting knuckles..) 
Don't give up hope yet hun, someone more experienced than me on here may, know, but spotting i think is normal in our stages. Mine's nothing like the cramps and heavy bleeding of me monthlies so it must be different right? I was tempted to get a test yesterday, but decided to hang on a bit more to be sure and am having a blood test done at the hospital early next week to be sure.
please don't give up hope yet hun, it's still early days to be 100% sure, sending luck and best wishes  xx


----------



## hoping and wishing (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Mia, I feel your pain.  My test date is weds 15th and im slowly going crazy, I took a test yesterday which was 8 days after transfer and it was negative   im hoping it was way too early and there is still a good chance of getting a positive by next week).  I have no symptoms at all im assuring myself that maybe this too is down to it being to early.  Im new to this site as was finding it all too hard, feel so alone so trying to get through each day at a time and trying not to read too much into anything.


----------



## salstewart (May 13, 2011)

Hey Girls,
Hope you are all keeping sane during this very trying time!
I'm new to this but have found the site a great gem. I'm currently 4dp6dt (I think that's right lol) haven't quite worked out the slang yet!!
I've been SO tempted to test today but managed to talk myself out of it, willpower getting a bashing!
Good luck to all u girls on your 2ww. Sal x


----------



## kylie1971 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am glad I am not the only one with this question. Rest assured we get just an anxious in the 2ww here in Australia!!!!! I am using donor eggs and tested 8dp3dt also negative - like others hoping against hope that it was just too early. All the best for everyone living with me in crazytown!!!


----------



## cobweb (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi - I am on my second Icsi here in oz and transfer of a blastocyst on 13.2.12 and my will power gave out and i tested, feel really stupid.  It was negative, does anyone know how long after transfer is the earliest you can test? 

Please and what does dpo mean? I can't figure out the acronyms... I haven't had any bleeding or cramping yet but this time they have doubled the dose of progesterone (crinone) last time i bled two days after transfer and was so disappointed.


----------



## fenneygirl (Jun 21, 2008)

When I done icsci I took a test the day b4 I was due back to London for my blood test to see if I was preg, it said I wasn't !!!!! But I was and my daughter is now 3yrs old. Wait for your clinic to test you I nearly refused to o for loos test cos I thought it had failed. 


I'm now preg again naturally!!!!! I wish u all the luck in the world. Xxxx


----------



## fenneygirl (Jun 21, 2008)

fenneygirl said:


> When I done icsci I took a test the day b4 I was due back to London for my blood test to see if I was preg, it said I wasn't !!!!! But I was and my daughter is now 3yrs old. Wait for your clinic to test you I nearly refused to o for loos test cos I thought it had failed.
> 
> I'm now preg again naturally!!!!! I wish u all the luck in the world. Xxxx


Sorry early missing spelling errors everywhere. "I nearly refused to go for blood test' cos I thought it hadn't worked"


----------



## cobweb (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you - I am quite annoyed with myself, usually I have strong willpower but I guess when you want something really badly you sometimes lose your way.  Making a pledge not to test again before the 27 th feb - congratulations on your pregnancy ! It must be fab falling naturally


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

HI Cobweb,

It took me a while to figure out dpo as well. I think it meant day past operation, so you are 3dpo5dt as you have done the blastocyst transfer. I am not sure if you should count from the day you have done the transfer and the day after, but I counted the day of the transfer so I figured out you are 3dpo5dt which is far too early to do the test.

I totally agree with Fenneygirl. Blood test is much more accurate than hpt. 

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## mrsw32 (Feb 3, 2012)

Morning all!

I tested 11days after 3dt,and there was only the faintest of lines and got darker as days went on,so if i had tested before that it would of shown negative. I wouldnt advise testing early as you become just as worried and freaked out once you have done the test..ha ha..i tested early as was in considerably pain and thought it hadnt worked so wanted proof of a negative so i could dose up on painkillers...but got a shock bfp instead  
I cannot blame any of you for testing or wanting to test early,because like you say,when you want something sooo bad,im exactly the same!!

I wish you lots of luck  

Kat x


----------



## hoping and wishing (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi ladies just to let you know my OTD yesterday and it was bfp I'm in total shock! Dont give up hope even if you have tested early (like me) there is every chance you will still get positive in afew days time. I had no symptoms which is why I tested on day 8 and once it was negative it seemed to confirm my fears. I had no symptoms until day 12 and it was cramp so thought was due on. 

The 2ww is awful as it's so important to us but please don't give up hope.

Good luck to everyone x x


----------



## mrsw32 (Feb 3, 2012)

Congratulations Hoping and Wishing, lovely news   

Kat x


----------



## cobweb (Apr 10, 2008)

That's great news, no matter how difficult it is for me I always love to hear that it has worked for other people. Congratulations, now rest up!    


....off to listen to my zita west relaxation track ! Xxx


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to all who tested +ve.  ...
I am on 2nd IVF and my test is scheduled for 22 Feb...am freaked out as there was spotting on 10dp and 11dp (yesterday)...am hoping this is not the start of AF...

Love and hugs,
Unicorn


----------



## cobweb (Apr 10, 2008)

Spotting can be a positive sign so don't despair... Hang on in there    The 22nd isn't so far away, it is my mums birthday !


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you Thank you ...I am hoping and praying!  (Have I missed a God/Goddess??,  )

I am assuming that ur mum's birthday will be lucky for me. Please wish her on my behalf!!!

Good luck to you too... 

Unicorn


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hoping and Wishing I cant tell how much hope your story has given me.   I tested yesterday 6 days post basting (so stupid to test early  ) and of course got a BFN. Spent the day in tears even though the sensible side of me said its way too early to test. But I am beginning to feel a bit crampy (like AF pains) and I almost wanted to punish myself by seeing the BFN and going there I told you this wouldn't work. But now I am going to try and remain positive and vow not to test again (I don't have a test in the house to tempt me) until OTD. But if you can get a positive after feeling like you hadn't a chance maybe there is Hope there. Gotta give myself a shot at least. Hope you are basking in the glow of your great news xxx


----------



## hoping and wishing (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Hilly35 try keeping your chin up, it's difficult wait and you imagine everything and go through every emotion possible. The first 5 days isn't as bad as you keep thinking "its too early so nothing can happen yet" then slowly it turns to "should be feeling something now and something should be happening" the pressure gets to you and you give in and do test convincing yourself it's too early anyway so doesn't matter if negative as OTD is still days away and anything can happen by then but when you get a negative your heart sinks and you realise doing early test has opened a whole new can of worms and emotions. 

I had no symptoms at all apart from cramping after day 2dpt and slight tugging under belly button about day 7+ which didn't go and still have, I also had the worst headache in the world. when I started getting cramps I was convinced I was due on but was so happy and lucky to see the BFP I still can't believe it! Reading these threads and people on here kept me going and kept me sane. We are here for you good luck stay positive x x


----------

